# Tutorial Contest Winner July 2007: stephie06



## user79 (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations to Specktra member *stephie06 *for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for this month. stephie06 will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, stephie06, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out stephie06's winning tutorial here:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=76289


----------



## Janice (Jul 31, 2007)

:congrats: Congrats Stephie!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 31, 2007)

Yay, Stephie06


----------



## tadzio79 (Jul 31, 2007)

WOOHOO! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 31, 2007)

CONGRATS !!!:dancey:


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey, congratulations Stephie!!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Holly (Jul 31, 2007)

Wooo Congrats!


----------



## jannax212 (Jul 31, 2007)

congrats stephie!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats to you!


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 31, 2007)

yay stephie! well deserved!


----------



## goink (Jul 31, 2007)

Yay!
Congrats!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks ladies


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## landonsmother (Jul 31, 2007)

congratulations.


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## RoseLee (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## RoseMe (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 31, 2007)

:congrats:stephie06!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 2, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## steph0891 (Aug 4, 2007)

congratulations! love the tutorial!


----------

